# Calling all 2010 A6 Avant Owners



## CdnCorrado (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I'm seriously looking at a 2010 A6 Avant with 50,000 miles (80,000 km for those of us in Canada) priced at $25,000 Canadian (about $19.500 in U.S. dollars).

So, for all of you that already own this vehicle, what can you tell me about it? I want the good the bad, and the ugly. I'm a long time VW guy (currently own a 1995 Corrado) so I don't know much about Audis (even though they're the same company). 

How's the reliability of the car? 
Has anyone had any particularly bad experiences?
Are there recalls or weak spots that have become "legendary"?
What should I look for during the pre-purchase inspection?

Is $25,000 Canadian dollars (about $19,500 U.S dollars) a good price given the mileage (50,000) and about an 8+/10 on condition.

All this aside, I'm concerned about the reliability of the vehicle. What do I need to look out for? 
It's at a dealer, and although not "Audi certified" I would have the option to purchase a warranty with it (I'm not sure of the cost, but I'm guessing it wouldn't be cheap).

Your input is appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

I have 2006 A6 avant. It is roomy and reasonably fast. It is very well made. In US there very few of them (mostly located in Connecticut and upper west side of Manhattan). so if you drive around - you will get approving nodes from the crowd even when the car is 8 years old.

IHMO this is much better choice then one of those uber-prole SUVs.

In terms of realibility. This is my second A6 Avant. It has 150K miles right now and did not have any issues so far besides maintanance. I have to say if you maintain it well and do not make a rice car out of it, it should work into 250K miles.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

fantastic cars, i had a 2010 S Line... really miss it. Fitted some ST coils and it was superb









Also ran a set of 20" wheels but the ride wasn't as good as the 19"... looked pimp though hahah


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd echo the sentiments of the other owners here ...the C6 Avant is quite remarkable. I have had my 2010 A6 Avant (just under 35k miles) for the past 2+ years and it has been rock solid. Reliability-wise, if you keep to routine maintenance schedule, it'd serve you well.



Try get all service records if you can. As for recalls, Audiusa.com has a section you can plug in your VIN to check.

Good luck.
Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------

